# mestrado/ máster



## jumpita

Olá,

Em Portugal utilizamos a palavra mestrado para nos referirmos a um "master" (M.Sc.) obtido na universidade.
No Brasil também utilizam o termo mestrado ou outro?

Obrigada.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Sim, o mesmo termo. Doutorado para Ph. d.


----------



## Mangato

mais uma discussão


----------



## jumpita

Ok, muito obrigada (é que estava na dúvida se diziam maestria).
Para doutorado (Brasil) nós em Portugal dizemos doutoramento.


----------



## almufadado

jumpita said:


> Ok, muito obrigada (é que estava na dúvida se diziam maestria).
> Para doutorado (Brasil) nós em Portugal dizemos doutoramento.



Jumpita,  veja: 

Portugal - Doutor -> doutorado -> doutoramento 

Brasil - Doutor -> doutorado -> doutoramento 

A unica coisa que muda de facto/fato é : 

Portugal - _Sôr Dótor   _
Brasil - _Siô Doutô_


----------



## kikilla

Amigos,

Alguém saberia me dizer como se diz em espanhol: "mestrado"

Exemplo: coordinador del curso de mestrado??

Máster é o mesmo que mestre, ou seja, quem faz um curso de mestrado se torna máster??

Obrigada pela ajuda


----------



## Vanda

Além do acima, todos os hilos relacionados abaixo mencionam de alguma forma o termo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/search.php?searchid=5924823


----------



## Carfer

kikilla said:


> Amigos,
> 
> Alguém saberia me dizer como se diz em espanhol: "mestrado"
> 
> Exemplo: coordinador del curso de mestrado??
> 
> Máster é o mesmo que mestre, ou seja, quem faz um curso de mestrado se torna máster??
> 
> Obrigada pela ajuda


 
_'Maestría_', ainda que veja muitas vezes usado o termo inglês '_master_'.


----------



## zerkalo

Kikilla na Espanha diz-se "máster", por exemplo: Máster em interpretraçao de conferências. A palavra "mestrado" nao faz sentido pra mim em espanhol. A respeito da palavra "maestría", a acepçao correspondente ao que comunmente a gente conhece como "máster", é apenas empregada.

Aguardo ter resolto as tuas dúvidas.

perdao, quis dizer "quase nao empregada"


----------



## ClaudiaQ

En América Latina, usamos más la palabra Maestría.
Y para el título decimos Magister en...


----------



## autrex2811

kikilla said:


> Amigos,
> 
> Alguém saberia me dizer como se diz em espanhol: "mestrado"
> 
> Exemplo: coordinador del curso de mestrado??
> 
> 
> Máster é o mesmo que mestre, ou seja, quem faz um curso de mestrado se torna máster??
> 
> Obrigada pela ajuda



"Maestría" no México e "maestro" la pessoa qui faz uma "maestría"
Pueden corregirme el portugués que escribí.

Saludos.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

autrex2811 said:


> "Maestría" no México e "maestro": a pessoa que faz uma "maestría"
> Pueden corregirme el portugués que escribí.
> 
> Saludos.



Está quase tudo bem autrex!


----------



## autrex2811

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Está quase tudo bem autrex!



Obrigado


----------

